# Problem z /usr/sbin/python-updater.

## mentorsct

Witam. Mam problem i go nie rozumiem za bardzo. Oto i on:

```

mentor ~ #  /usr/sbin/python-updater

 * Starting Python Updater from 2.4 to 2.5 :

 * Searching for packages with files in /usr/lib/python2.4 /usr/lib32/python2.4 /usr/lib64/python2.4 ..

 * Adding to list: =dev-python/gnome-python-extras-2.14.0-r1

 * Adding to list: =dev-python/python-fchksum-1.7.1

 * Adding to list: =dev-python/twisted-2.0.1

 * Adding to list: =dev-python/twisted-web-0.5.0-r1

 * Adding to list: =dev-python/gnome-python-2.16.2

 * Adding to list: =dev-python/pycrypto-2.0.1-r5

 * Adding to list: =dev-python/pycairo-1.2.2

 * Adding to list: =dev-python/pygtk-2.10.3

 * Adding to list: =dev-python/gnome-python-desktop-2.16.0

 * Adding to list: =dev-python/python-ldap-2.0.11

 * Adding to list: =dev-python/pygobject-2.12.3

 * Adding to list: =dev-python/wxpython-2.6.3.3

 * Adding to list: =dev-python/pyopenssl-0.6

 * Adding to list: =dev-python/pyopengl-2.0.0.44

 * Adding to list: =dev-python/pyorbit-2.14.1

 * Adding to list: =dev-python/numeric-23.7

 * Adding to list: =gnome-base/gnome-menus-2.16.1

 * Adding to list: =net-zope/zopeinterface-3.0.1

 * Adding to list: =app-pda/libopensync-0.22

 * Adding to list (manually): =x11-libs/vte-0.14.1

 * Adding to list: =dev-libs/libxml2-2.6.27

 * Adding to list: =dev-libs/libxslt-1.1.17

 * Adding to list: =sys-apps/file-4.20-r1

 * Adding to list: =app-admin/gamin-0.1.8

 * Adding to list: =app-admin/sabayon-2.12.4

 * Adding to list: =app-admin/pessulus-2.16.1

 * Adding to list: =gnome-extra/libgsf-1.14.2

 * Adding to list: =gnome-extra/deskbar-applet-2.16.2-r1

 * Adding to list: =net-p2p/bittorrent-5.0.5

 * Adding to list: =media-libs/lcms-1.17

 * Adding to list: =sys-libs/libcap-1.10-r9

 * Adding to list: =sys-libs/cracklib-2.8.9-r1

 * Adding to list: =x11-misc/alacarte-0.10.1-r1

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies \

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "=dev-python/gnome-python-extras-2.14.0-r1" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- dev-python/gnome-python-extras-2.14.0-r1 (masked by: )
```

Pomoze mi ktos jak to rozwiazac??

----------

## Kurt Steiner

 *mentorsct wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> !!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "=dev-python/gnome-python-extras-2.14.0-r1" have been masked.
> 
> ...

 Przeczytaj to jeszcze trzy razy - za którymś razem dotrze.  :Smile: 

----------

## mentorsct

No dobra wiem o tym. Ale do jakiego pliku mam to dodac czy jak?? A jak tak to do ktorego? Bo ja bardzo nie wiem, dodawalem do pliku: 

```
/etc/portage/package.unmask
```

ta linijke:

```

=dev-python/gnome-python-extras-2.14.0-r1

```

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Do 

```
/etc/portage/package.keywords
```

----------

## mentorsct

Dodalem tak jak napisales i jest nadal to samo co bylo.  :Sad: 

----------

## Arfrever

Ta wersja tego pakietu jest zamaskowana przez nieistnienie.

Ten błąd w wyświetlaniu komunikatu podobno jest poprawiony w Portage >=2.2.

----------

## mentorsct

Hmm. A jak to zrobic zeby to zadzialalo? Moze jakos mna pokierujesz zeby sobie z tym poradzic?

----------

## Arfrever

Spróbuj:

```
python-updater -i
```

----------

## mentorsct

Oto co otrzymalem po wpisaniu:

```
python-updater -i
```

Wynik:

```

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] dev-util/pkgconfig-0.22 [0.20] USE="-hardened" 983 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/gnuconfig-20080123 [20060702] 40 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/expat-2.0.1 [1.95.8] USE="(-test%)" 436 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.24 [2.6.17-r2] USE="(-gcc64%)" 4,674 kB 

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/audiofile-0.2.6-r3 [0.2.6-r1] 366 kB 

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libogg-1.1.3 [1.1.2] 395 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/sandbox-1.2.18.1-r2 [1.2.17] 232 kB 

[ebuild     U ] app-misc/pax-utils-0.1.17 [0.1.15] USE="-caps" 65 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/gcc-config-1.4.0-r4 [1.3.14] 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/gmp-4.2.2 [4.2.1] USE="-doc -nocxx" 1,707 kB 

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/bzip2-1.0.4-r1 [1.0.3-r6] USE="-static (-build%)" 822 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/gdbm-1.8.3-r4 [1.8.3-r3] USE="-berkdb*" 224 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-i18n/man-pages-pl-20070628  3,357 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-arch/lzma-utils-4.32.5  462 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/timezone-data-2008a [2007c] USE="nls" 346 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-util/gperf-3.0.3  845 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/dmidecode-2.9  48 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/libutempter-1.1.5 [1.1.4.1] 15 kB 

[ebuild     U ] app-text/libpaper-1.1.23 [1.1.20] 343 kB 

[ebuild     U ] media-sound/alsa-headers-1.0.16 [1.0.14_rc1] 2,662 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-arch/cabextract-1.2  190 kB 

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/zip-2.32-r1 [2.31-r1] USE="crypt" 789 kB 

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libpng-1.2.25 [1.2.15] USE="(-doc%)" 624 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/sysvinit-2.86-r10 [2.86-r8] USE="(-ibm) (-selinux) -static" 101 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/mpfr-2.3.1 [2.2.0_p16] 869 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/pciutils-2.2.10 [2.2.3-r2] USE="zlib%* -network-cron%" 230 kB 

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libvorbis-1.2.0 [1.1.2] USE="-doc% (-aotuv%)" 1,186 kB 

[ebuild     U ] net-zope/zopeinterface-3.0.1-r1 [3.0.1] USE="-doc" 106 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/setuptools-0.6_rc8  245 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-python/python-fchksum-1.7.1  27 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/file-4.23 [4.20-r1] USE="python" 551 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/cracklib-2.8.12 [2.8.9-r1] USE="nls python" 573 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-python/numeric-24.2-r6 [23.7] USE="-doc% -lapack%" 727 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-python/pycrypto-2.0.1-r6 [2.0.1-r5] USE="-bindist -gmp -test" 151 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/pyxdg-0.15  36 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/pyrex-0.9.6.4  USE="-examples" 217 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/dnspython-1.6.0  USE="-examples" 98 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-python/pycairo-1.4.12 [1.2.2] USE="-examples (-numeric%)" 479 kB 

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/eselect-opengl-1.0.6-r1 [1.0.5] 46 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/man-pages-2.79 [2.42] USE="nls" LINGUAS="pl%* -cs% -da% -de% -es% -fr% -it% -ja% -nl% -ro% -ru% -zh_CN%" 1,828 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r4 [5.8.8-r2] USE="-berkdb* -build -debug -doc -gdbm* -ithreads -perlsuid" 9,887 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-perl/XML-Parser-2.34-r1 [2.34] 225 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] perl-core/Storable-2.16  170 kB 

[ebuild     U ] perl-core/Test-Simple-0.70 [0.66] 76 kB 

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/perl-cleaner-1.05 [1.04.3] 6 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-util/intltool-0.37.1 [0.35.0] 136 kB 

[ebuild     U ] virtual/perl-Test-Simple-0.70 [0.66] 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] virtual/perl-Storable-2.16 [2.15] 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/binutils-config-1.9-r4 [1.9-r3] 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-admin/eselect-fontconfig-1.0  0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-misc/xdg-utils-1.0.2-r1 [1.0] USE="-doc%" 276 kB 

[ebuild     U ] www-client/mozilla-launcher-1.59 [1.56] 7 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-meta-0.10-r1  USE="X alsa esd oss xv -dvb -mythtv" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/editor-0  0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/autoconf-2.61-r1 [2.61] USE="-emacs" 1,365 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/libtool-1.5.26 [1.5.22] USE="-vanilla%" 2,893 kB 

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-devel/automake-1.8.5-r3  648 kB 

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-devel/automake-1.5  515 kB 

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/jpeg-6b-r8 [6b-r7] 621 kB 

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.16 [1.0.14_rc1] USE="midi%* -alisp% -debug -doc" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm%* alaw%* asym%* copy%* dmix%* dshare%* dsnoop%* empty%* extplug%* file%* hooks%* iec958%* ioplug%* ladspa%* lfloat%* linear%* meter%* mulaw%* multi%* null%* plug%* rate%* route%* share%* shm%* softvol%*" 764 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libusb-0.1.12-r1 [0.1.12] USE="-debug -doc" 381 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/sgml-common-0.6.3-r5  75 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/check-0.9.5  509 kB 

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libmad-0.15.1b-r4 [0.15.1b-r2] USE="-debug" 491 kB 

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libdvdcss-1.2.9-r1 [1.2.9] USE="-doc" 277 kB 

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/tiff-3.8.2-r3 [3.8.2-r2] USE="jpeg zlib -jbig -nocxx" 1,314 kB 

[ebuild     U ] media-sound/esound-0.2.38-r1 [0.2.36-r2] USE="alsa ipv6 tcpd -debug -doc%" 385 kB 

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libdvdread-0.9.7 [0.9.6] 380 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/lcms-1.17  USE="jpeg python tiff zlib" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/m4-1.4.10-r1 [1.4.7] USE="nls -examples%" 722 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/binutils-2.18-r1 [2.16.1-r3] USE="nls -multislot -multitarget -test -vanilla" 14,629 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/xproto-7.0.12 [7.0.7] USE="(-debug%)" 147 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/randrproto-1.2.1 [1.2.0] USE="(-debug%)" 54 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/renderproto-0.9.3 [0.9.2] USE="(-debug%)" 53 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/inputproto-1.4.3-r1 [1.4] USE="(-debug%)" 53 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xf86driproto-2.0.3  42 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libdrm-2.3.0 [2.0.2] USE="-debug" 383 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xineramaproto-1.1.2  38 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/xtrans-1.0.4 [1.0.1] USE="-debug" 102 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/glproto-1.4.9  57 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xf86miscproto-0.9.2  38 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xf86dgaproto-2.0.3  43 kB 

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-libs/db-4.5.20_p2  USE="-bootstrap -doc -java -nocxx -tcl -test" 9,068 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xf86bigfontproto-1.1.2  37 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/bigreqsproto-1.0.2  36 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xcmiscproto-1.1.2  36 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/resourceproto-1.0.2  36 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/compositeproto-0.4 [0.3.1] USE="(-debug%)" 45 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/printproto-1.0.4 [1.0.3] USE="(-debug%)" 49 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/trapproto-3.4.3  48 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xf86rushproto-1.1.2  37 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/evieext-1.0.2  37 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libICE-1.0.4 [1.0.1] USE="ipv6 -debug" 247 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXau-1.0.3 [1.0.2] USE="-debug" 225 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXdmcp-1.0.2 [1.0.1] USE="-debug" 216 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libfontenc-1.0.4 [1.0.2] USE="-debug" 219 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/makedepend-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 106 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libX11-1.1.4 [1.1.1-r1] USE="ipv6 -debug -xcb" 1,540 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libSM-1.0.3 [1.0.1] USE="ipv6 -debug" 219 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXfont-1.3.2 [1.2.7-r1] USE="ipv6 -debug" 571 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXext-1.0.4 [1.0.1] USE="-debug" 259 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXt-1.0.5 [1.0.2] USE="-debug" 489 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXrender-0.9.4 [0.9.1] USE="-debug" 222 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libxkbfile-1.0.4 [1.0.3] USE="-debug" 268 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/mkfontscale-1.0.4 [1.0.1] USE="-debug" 98 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/luit-1.0.3 [1.0.1] USE="-debug" 103 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/iceauth-1.0.2 [1.0.1] USE="-debug" 95 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/xmodmap-1.0.3 [1.0.1] USE="-debug" 101 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXmu-1.0.3 [1.0.2] USE="ipv6 -debug" 290 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/startup-notification-0.9 [0.8] 221 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXi-1.1.3 [1.1.0] USE="-debug" 243 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/dbus-1.1.20 [1.0.2-r1] USE="X -debug -doc (-selinux)" 1,370 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/mkfontdir-1.0.4 [1.0.2] USE="-debug" 69 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXrandr-1.2.2 [1.2.1] USE="-debug" 220 kB 

[ebuild     U ] media-fonts/encodings-1.0.2 [1.0.0] USE="-debug" 559 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXtst-1.0.3 [1.0.1] USE="-debug" 220 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXv-1.0.3 [1.0.1] USE="-debug" 227 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXcursor-1.1.9 [1.1.7] USE="-debug" 230 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXpm-3.5.7 [3.5.5] USE="-debug" 350 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/xkbcomp-1.0.4 [1.0.2] USE="-debug" 198 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXres-1.0.3 [1.0.1] USE="-debug" 214 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXcomposite-0.4.0 [0.3.1] USE="-debug" 213 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXinerama-1.0.3 [1.0.1] USE="-debug" 231 kB 

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/mesa-7.0.2 [6.5.1-r1] USE="-debug -doc -motif (-nptl*) -pic% -xcb% (-hardened%)" VIDEO_CARDS="i810 mach64* mga r128* radeon* s3virge savage sis tdfx trident via -none (-sunffb)" 3,275 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/xhost-1.0.2 [1.0.1] USE="ipv6 -debug" 96 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/xrdb-1.0.5 [1.0.2] USE="-debug" 100 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/xauth-1.0.3 [1.0.1] USE="ipv6 -debug" 110 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-misc/xkeyboard-config-1.2 [0.8] 573 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXvMC-1.0.4 [1.0.2] USE="-debug" 220 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-wm/twm-1.0.4 [1.0.1] USE="-debug" 237 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/xprop-1.0.4 [1.0.1] USE="-debug" 107 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/xdpyinfo-1.0.2 [1.0.1] USE="-debug -dga% -dmx% -xinerama%" 98 kB 

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/freeglut-2.4.0-r1 [2.4.0] 459 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-python/pyopengl-3.0.0_beta1 [2.0.0.44] USE="-doc% -tk%" 601 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/sed-4.1.5-r1 [4.1.5] USE="nls -static" 781 kB 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gnome-common-2.20.0 [2.12.0] USE="-debug" 63 kB 

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libart_lgpl-2.3.20 [2.3.17] USE="-debug" 296 kB 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gnome-mime-data-2.18.0 [2.4.3] USE="-debug" 593 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-themes/hicolor-icon-theme-0.10 [0.9-r1] 33 kB 

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.24-r3  USE="-build -symlink" 45,724 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/gettext-0.17 [0.16.1] USE="acl%* nls openmp%* -doc -emacs -nocxx" 11,369 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.4.0-r1 [1.2.2-r1] USE="nls -bindist% -idea%" 943 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/popt-1.13 [1.10.7] USE="nls" 667 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/bison-2.3 [2.2] USE="nls -static" 1,055 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/attr-2.4.41 [2.4.32] USE="nls" 112 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/flex-2.5.35 [2.5.33-r1] USE="nls -static" 1,228 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/findutils-4.3.13 [4.3.2-r1] USE="nls (-selinux) -static" 2,007 kB 

[ebuild     U ] app-text/iso-codes-1.5 [0.58] 6,304 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/diffutils-2.8.7-r2 [2.8.7-r1] USE="nls -static" 1,038 kB 

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libexif-0.6.16-r1 [0.6.13-r1] USE="nls -doc" 676 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-lang/yasm-0.6.2  USE="nls" 1,230 kB 

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/gzip-1.3.12-r1 [1.3.5-r10] USE="nls -pic -static (-build%)" 452 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/acl-2.2.47 [2.2.39-r1] USE="nls (-nfs)" 152 kB 

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libsdl-1.2.13 [1.2.11] USE="X alsa esd opengl oss xv -aalib -arts* -custom-cflags% -dga -directfb -fbcon -ggi -libcaca -nas -noaudio -nojoystick -novideo -pulseaudio% -svga -xinerama (-noflagstrip%)" 3,295 kB 

[ebuild     U ] app-crypt/opencdk-0.6.6 [0.5.5] USE="-doc" 471 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libtasn1-1.3 [0.3.5] USE="-doc" 1,492 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/libcap-2.08 [1.10-r9] USE="pam%* (-python%*)" 40 kB 

[ebuild     U ] net-libs/gnutls-2.2.2 [1.4.4-r1] USE="nls zlib -bindist% -doc -guile% -lzo%" 4,809 kB 

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/rsync-3.0.0-r1 [2.6.9-r1] USE="acl ipv6 -static -xattr% -xinetd" 741 kB 

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libmpeg2-0.4.1 [0.4.0b] USE="X sdl" 483 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/glib-2.16.1 [2.12.9] USE="fam%* -debug -doc -hardened (-selinux) -xattr%" 4,424 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/atk-1.20.0 [1.12.3] USE="-debug -doc" 689 kB 

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/gamin-0.1.9 [0.1.8] USE="-debug (-doc%)" 631 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-util/desktop-file-utils-0.15 [0.11] USE="-emacs%" 341 kB 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/libgtop-2.20.2 [2.14.6] USE="-debug (-X%*) (-gdbm%*)" 756 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/liboil-0.3.12 [0.3.10-r1] USE="-doc" 792 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-python/pygobject-2.14.1 [2.12.3] USE="-debug -doc -examples%" 355 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libIDL-0.8.10 [0.8.7] USE="-debug" 364 kB 

[ebuild     U ] app-text/enchant-1.3.0 [1.2.5] 527 kB 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/orbit-2.14.12 [2.14.2] USE="-debug -doc (-ssl%*)" 729 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-python/pyorbit-2.14.3 [2.14.1] USE="-debug" 278 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libxml2-2.6.31 [2.6.27] USE="ipv6 python readline -bootstrap% -build% -debug -doc -examples% -test" 4,624 kB 

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/fontconfig-2.5.0-r1 [2.4.2] USE="xml -doc" 1,353 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.74 [0.72] USE="-debug -doc (-selinux)" 640 kB 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/libbonobo-2.20.4 [2.16.0] USE="-debug -doc" 1,413 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.23 [0.19] 465 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libxslt-1.1.22 [1.1.17] USE="crypt python -debug -examples%" 2,718 kB 

[ebuild     U ] app-text/docbook-xsl-stylesheets-1.73.2 [1.70.1] 1,636 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-perl/XML-SAX-0.16 [0.14-r1] 59 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libxklavier-3.3 [3.1] USE="-doc" 465 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/XML-LibXML-Common-0.13  13 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/xmlrpc-c-1.06.09-r1  USE="-curl -libwww -threads" 665 kB 

[ebuild     U ] net-libs/libsoup-2.2.105-r2 [2.2.99] USE="ssl -debug -doc" 494 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] app-pda/libopensync-0.22  USE="python -debug -doc" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXft-2.1.12 [2.1.10] USE="-debug" 255 kB 

[ebuild  NS   ] app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.4-r1  94 kB 

[ebuild     U ] media-fonts/corefonts-1-r4 [1-r2] USE="X" 3,843 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/XML-LibXML-1.65  259 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-util/cmake-2.4.8 [2.4.3] USE="-emacs% -vim-syntax%" 2,548 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/dbus-python-0.82.4  USE="-test" 463 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/pango-1.20.0 [1.14.10] USE="X%* -debug -doc" 1,380 kB 

[ebuild     U ] app-text/gnome-doc-utils-0.12.2 [0.8.0] USE="-debug" 582 kB 

[ebuild     U ] app-cdr/cdrkit-1.1.6 [1.0] USE="unicode%* -hfs%" 1,375 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/XML-Simple-2.18  70 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/icon-naming-utils-0.8.6  68 kB 

[ebuild     U ] app-cdr/dvd+rw-tools-7.0-r1 [7.0] 129 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme-2.20.0 [2.16.1] USE="-debug" 3,389 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.8 [2.10.9] USE="X cups%* jpeg tiff -debug -doc -vim-syntax% -xinerama" 15,725 kB 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/libglade-2.6.2 [2.6.0] USE="-debug -doc" 344 kB 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gail-1.20.2 [1.9.3] USE="-debug -doc" 645 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libwnck-2.20.3 [2.16.2] USE="-debug -doc" 623 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libsexy-0.1.11 [0.1.10] USE="-debug -doc" 262 kB 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-extra/gtkhtml-2.11.1 [2.6.3] USE="-accessibility -debug -test%" 584 kB 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gconf-2.20.1-r1 [2.14.0] USE="ldap%* -debug -doc" 1,372 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-wm/metacity-2.20.2 [2.16.3] USE="-debug -xinerama" 1,988 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-misc/notification-daemon-0.3.7 [0.3.6-r1] USE="-debug" 403 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libnotify-0.4.4 [0.4.3] USE="-doc" 387 kB 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.20.1-r1 [2.16.3] USE="acl%* hal ipv6 kerberos%* ssl -avahi -debug -doc -gnutls -samba" 1,846 kB 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/libgnome-2.20.1.1 [2.16.0] USE="esd -debug -doc" 1,339 kB 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-extra/libgsf-1.14.7 [1.14.2] USE="gnome python -bzip2 -debug -doc (-static%)" 573 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/ncurses-5.6-r2 [5.5-r3] USE="gpm unicode -bootstrap -build -debug -doc -minimal -nocxx -profile% -trace" 2,353 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/texinfo-4.11-r1 [4.8-r5] USE="nls -static (-build%)" 1,621 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/readline-5.2_p12-r1 [5.1_p4] 2,018 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/coreutils-6.10-r1 [6.4] USE="acl nls (-selinux) -static -xattr%" 3,670 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/gpm-1.20.1-r6 [1.20.1-r5] USE="(-selinux)" 561 kB 

[ebuild     U ] app-editors/nano-2.0.7 [2.0.2] USE="ncurses nls spell unicode -debug -justify -minimal -slang" 1,332 kB 

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/eselect-1.0.11 [1.0.7] USE="-bash-completion -doc -vim-syntax%" 150 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/groff-1.19.2-r2 [1.19.2-r1] USE="X -cjk" 2,836 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/bc-1.06.95  USE="readline -libedit -static" 284 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/ed-0.8  67 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXaw-1.0.4 [1.0.2] USE="-debug -xprint" 506 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/com_err-1.40.8 [1.39] USE="nls" 4,007 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/man-1.6f-r1 [1.6d] USE="nls" 249 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/ss-1.40.8 [1.39] USE="nls" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-terms/xterm-234 [222] USE="truetype unicode -Xaw3d -paste64 -toolbar" 835 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/xclock-1.0.3 [1.0.2] USE="-debug -xprint" 112 kB 

[ebuild     U ] app-crypt/mit-krb5-1.5.3-r1 [1.5.2] USE="ipv6 -doc -krb4 -tcl" 9,874 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.40.8 [1.39] USE="nls -static" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/util-linux-2.13.1 [2.12r-r5] USE="crypt nls -loop-aes% -old-linux% (-selinux) (-old-crypt%) (-perl%*) (-static%)" 2,788 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/openssl-0.9.8g [0.9.8d] USE="kerberos%* zlib -bindist -emacs -gmp% -sse2 -test" 3,277 kB 

[ebuild     U ] net-nds/openldap-2.3.41 [2.3.30-r2] USE="crypt ipv6 kerberos perl ssl tcpd -berkdb* -debug -gdbm* -minimal -odbc -overlays -samba -sasl (-selinux) -slp -smbkrb5passwd (-readline%*)" 3,712 kB 

[ebuild     U ] app-misc/ca-certificates-20070303-r1 [20061027.2] 95 kB 

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/neon-0.26.4 [0.26.1-r1] USE="kerberos%* nls ssl zlib -expat -socks5*" 776 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-python/pyopenssl-0.6-r1 [0.6] USE="-doc% (-tetex%)" 276 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-python/python-ldap-2.3.1 [2.0.11] USE="ssl -doc -examples% -sasl" 75 kB 

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-devel/gcc-4.2.3  USE="fortran gtk mudflap nls openmp (-altivec) -bootstrap -build -doc -gcj (-hardened) -ip28 -ip32r10k -libffi (-multilib) -multislot (-n32) (-n64) -nocxx -objc -objc++ -objc-gc -test -vanilla" 43,453 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/glibc-2.7-r1 [2.5] USE="nls -debug% -gd% -glibc-compat20 -glibc-omitfp (-hardened) (-multilib) -profile (-selinux) -vanilla% (-build%) (-nptl%*) (-nptlonly%*)" 16,219 kB 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.20.1.1 [2.16.1] USE="jpeg -debug -doc" 1,413 kB 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-1.12.3 [1.8.2] USE="ipv6 kerberos ldap ssl -debug -doc -keyring -krb4 (-nntp%)" 7,273 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] www-client/mozilla-firefox-2.0.0.12  USE="gnome ipv6 -bindist -debug -filepicker -iceweasel -java -mozdevelop -moznopango -restrict-javascript -xforms -xinerama -xprint" LINGUAS="pl -af -ar -be -bg -ca -cs -da -de -el -en_GB -es -es_AR -es_ES -eu -fi -fr -fy -fy_NL -ga -ga_IE -gu -gu_IN -he -hu -it -ja -ka -ko -ku -lt -mk -mn -nb -nb_NO -nl -nn -nn_NO -pa -pa_IN -pt -pt_BR -pt_PT -ro -ru -sk -sl -sv -sv_SE -tr -uk -zh -zh_CN -zh_TW" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-python/pygtk-2.12.1 [2.10.3] USE="X%* -doc -examples% (-opengl%*)" 2,125 kB 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gnome-menus-2.20.3 [2.16.1] USE="python%* -debug" 437 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-python/twisted-2.5.0 [2.0.1] USE="crypt gtk -serial" 2,002 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/vte-0.16.13 [0.14.1] USE="opengl python -debug -doc" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-python/twisted-web-0.7.0 [0.5.0-r1] 258 kB 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gnome-desktop-2.20.3 [2.16.2] USE="-debug -doc" 1,331 kB 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/libgnomecanvas-2.20.1.1 [2.14.0] USE="X -debug -doc (-static%)" 570 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-python/gnome-python-2.20.1 [2.16.2] USE="-debug -doc -examples%" 408 kB 

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/pessulus-2.16.4 [2.16.1] USE="-debug -doc" 153 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-misc/alacarte-0.11.5 [0.10.1-r1] USE="-debug" 200 kB 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gnome-keyring-2.20.3 [0.6.0] USE="hal%* pam%* -debug -doc% -test%" 529 kB 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/libbonoboui-2.20.0 [2.16.0] USE="X -debug -doc" 969 kB 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/nautilus-2.20.0-r1 [2.16.3] USE="X esd%* gnome -beagle -debug -tracker%" 4,802 kB 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/libgnomeprint-2.18.4 [2.12.1] USE="cups -debug -doc" 864 kB 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/libgnomeprintui-2.18.2 [2.12.1] USE="-debug -doc" 682 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/gtksourceview-1.8.5-r1 [1.8.1] USE="-debug -doc" 767 kB 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/librsvg-2.20.0 [2.16.1] USE="gnome zlib -debug -doc" 453 kB 

[ebuild     U ] media-gfx/imagemagick-6.3.9.8 [6.3.0.5-r1] USE="X jpeg perl png svg%* tiff truetype xml zlib -bzip2 -djvu% -doc -fontconfig% -fpx -graphviz -gs -hdri% -jbig -jpeg2k -lcms -nocxx -openexr% -q32% -q8% -wmf (-mpeg%*)" 8,625 kB 

[ebuild     U ] net-print/cups-1.3.6-r1 [1.2.9] USE="X acl%* dbus jpeg kerberos%* ldap nls pam perl%* png python%* ssl tiff -avahi% -java% -php -ppds -samba -slp -static% -zeroconf%" LINGUAS="pl%* -de% -en% -es% -et% -fr% -he% -it% -ja% -sv% -zh_TW%" 3,984 kB 

[ebuild     U ] app-text/ghostscript-gpl-8.62 [8.54] USE="X cups gtk -bindist% -cjk -djvu -jpeg2k (-emacs%)" 14,715 kB 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/eel-2.20.0 [2.16.3] USE="X -debug" 633 kB 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gnome-panel-2.20.3 [2.16.2] USE="eds -debug -doc" 2,764 kB 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-extra/nautilus-cd-burner-2.20.0 [2.16.2] USE="cdr dvdr -debug" 714 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-python/gnome-python-extras-2.19.1-r1 [2.14.0-r1] USE="X firefox -debug -doc -seamonkey -xulrunner%" 354 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-auth/consolekit-0.2.3  USE="pam -debug" 458 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/xinit-1.0.8 [1.0.2-r6] USE="hal%* pam%* -debug -minimal" 115 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/cryptsetup-luks-1.0.4-r3 [1.0.3-r2] USE="nls -build% -dynamic (-selinux)" 300 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-tseng-1.1.1 [1.1.0] USE="-debug" 268 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-vmware-10.15.2 [10.13.0] USE="-debug" 264 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-nv-2.1.8 [1.2.0] USE="-debug" 376 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-i128-1.2.1 [1.2.0] USE="-debug" 259 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-siliconmotion-1.5.1 [1.4.1] USE="-debug" 260 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-voodoo-1.1.1 [1.1.0] USE="-debug" 243 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.2.3 [1.1.1] USE="-debug" 267 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-trident-1.2.3 [1.2.1] USE="-debug" 283 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-tdfx-1.3.0 [1.2.1-r1] USE="dri -debug" 256 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-savage-2.1.3 [2.1.1] USE="dri -debug" 304 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-via-0.2.2 [0.2.1-r1] USE="dri -debug" 389 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-nsc-2.8.3 [2.8.1] USE="-debug" 455 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-rendition-4.1.3 [4.1.0] USE="-debug" 286 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-s3-0.5.0 [0.4.1] USE="-debug" 235 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa-1.3.0 [1.2.1] USE="-debug" 233 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-sis-0.9.4 [0.9.1-r1] USE="dri -debug" 605 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-fbdev-0.3.1 [0.3.0] USE="-debug" 213 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-python/gnome-python-desktop-2.20.0 [2.16.0] USE="X -debug -doc%" 430 kB 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-extra/gnome-utils-2.20.0.1 [2.16.2-r2] USE="hal ipv6 -debug" 4,486 kB 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-extra/deskbar-applet-2.20.3 [2.16.2-r1] USE="eds spell -debug" 736 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.4.0.90-r3 [1.1.1-r5] USE="dri hal%* ipv6 sdl xorg -3dfx -debug -dmx -kdrive -minimal (-nptl*) -xprint (-aiglx%)" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse -acecad -aiptek -calcomp -citron -digitaledge -dmc -dynapro -elo2300 -elographics -fpit -hyperpen -jamstudio -joystick -magellan -microtouch -mutouch -palmax -penmount -spaceorb -summa -synaptics -tek4957 -ur98 -vmmouse* -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="apm ark chips cirrus cyrix dummy fbdev glint i128 i740 i810 imstt mach64* mga neomagic nsc nv r128* radeon* rendition s3 s3virge savage siliconmotion sis sisusb tdfx tga trident tseng v4l vesa vga via vmware voodoo -amd% -epson -fglrx (-impact) (-newport) -nvidia (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) -vermilion% -xgi%" 6,168 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-6.8.0  USE="dri -debug" 881 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.2.2 [1.1.0] USE="-debug" 240 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-i810-2.2.1 [1.6.5] USE="dri -debug" 591 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-mga-1.4.8 [1.4.2] USE="dri -debug" 401 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/pam-0.99.10.0 [0.78-r5] USE="cracklib%* nls%* -audit% (-selinux) -test% -vim-syntax% (-berkdb%*) (-nis%) (-pam_chroot%) (-pam_console%) (-pam_timestamp%) (-pwdb%)" 911 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-auth/pambase-20080306.2  USE="cracklib gnome -consolekit -debug -mktemp -passwdqc (-selinux)" 3 kB 

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/netkit-rsh-0.17-r9 [0.17-r7] USE="pam" 89 kB 

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/sudo-1.6.9_p14 [1.6.8_p12-r1] USE="ldap pam -offensive (-selinux) -skey" 576 kB 

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/sabayon-2.20.1-r1 [2.12.4] USE="-debug" 643 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libgksu-2.0.5 [2.0.0] USE="nls -debug -doc" 486 kB 

[ebuild     U ] app-text/scrollkeeper-9999 [0.3.14-r2] USE="(-nls%*)" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/rarian-0.6.0-r1  USE="-debug" 305 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/wxGTK-2.6.4.0-r3 [2.6.3.3] USE="X gnome opengl sdl unicode -debug -doc -odbc -pch% (-joystick%)" 18,617 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-admin/eselect-wxwidgets-0.8  0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-python/wxpython-2.6.4.0-r1 [2.6.3.3] USE="opengl unicode" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] net-p2p/bittorrent-5.2.0 [5.0.5] USE="gtk" 2,440 kB 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-extra/gnome-media-2.20.1 [2.16.1] USE="esd%* ipv6 mad ogg vorbis -debug" 1,883 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/device-mapper-1.02.24-r1 [1.02.10-r1] USE="(-selinux)" 189 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/udev-118-r3 [104-r12] USE="(-selinux)" 196 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/hal-0.5.10 [0.5.7.1-r5] USE="acpi crypt -apm% -debug -dell% -disk-partition% -doc -laptop% (-selinux) (-dmi%) (-pcmcia%)" 1,592 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-misc/hal-info-20071030  150 kB 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gnome-mount-0.6 [0.4-r5] USE="gnome%* -debug" 456 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-1.2.0 [1.1.5-r1] USE="-debug" 254 kB 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/control-center-2.20.3 [2.16.2] USE="alsa eds esd%* hal -debug" 2,208 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/libgnomekbd-2.20.0-r1  USE="-debug" 384 kB 

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/gst-plugins-ugly-0.10.7 [0.10.3] USE="-debug" 848 kB 

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/gstreamer-0.10.17 [0.10.11] USE="nls%* -debug% -test%" 2,118 kB 

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/gst-plugins-base-0.10.17 [0.10.11] USE="nls%* -debug (-X%*) (-alsa%*) (-esd%*) (-oss%*) (-xv%*)" 1,806 kB 

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/gst-plugins-good-0.10.7 [0.10.4] USE="-debug" 1,706 kB 

[ebuild     U ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-gconf-0.10.7 [0.10.3] USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-vorbis-0.10.17 [0.10.11] 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-ogg-0.10.17 [0.10.11] 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-xvideo-0.10.17 [0.10.11] 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-x-0.10.17 [0.10.11] 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-alsa-0.10.17 [0.10.11] 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-oss-0.10.6 [0.10.3] 1,540 kB 

[ebuild     U ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-esd-0.10.7 [0.10.3] 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-pango-0.10.17 [0.10.11] 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-dvdread-0.10.7 [0.10.4] 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-gnomevfs-0.10.17 [0.10.11] 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-a52dec-0.10.7 [0.10.3] 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-mpeg2dec-0.10.7 [0.10.3] 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-mad-0.10.7 [0.10.3-r1] 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] media-video/totem-2.20.3 [2.16.4] USE="dvd gnome hal mad mpeg ogg python%* vorbis xv -a52 -bluetooth% -debug -ffmpeg -flac -galago% -lirc -nsplugin -nvtv -seamonkey% -theora -xulrunner% (-dbus%*) (-firefox%*) (-xine%)" 2,144 kB 

[blocks B     ] <sys-fs/udev-115-r1 (is blocking sys-fs/device-mapper-1.02.24-r1)

[blocks B     ] <media-libs/gst-plugins-ugly-0.10.6-r1 (is blocking media-libs/gstreamer-0.10.17)

[blocks B     ] <gnome-base/control-center-2.17.0 (is blocking gnome-base/libgnomekbd-2.20.0-r1)

[blocks B     ] <sys-fs/device-mapper-1.02.19-r1 (is blocking sys-fs/udev-118-r3)

[blocks B     ] sys-apps/mktemp (is blocking sys-apps/coreutils-6.10-r1)

[blocks B     ] >=sys-apps/coreutils-6.10 (is blocking sys-apps/mktemp-1.5)

```

----------

## Arfrever

 *mentorsct wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> [blocks B     ] <sys-fs/udev-115-r1 (is blocking sys-fs/device-mapper-1.02.24-r1)
> 
> ...

 

Wykonaj:

```
emerge -C mktemp

emerge -1 coreutils

emerge -C device-mapper

emerge -1 device-mapper udev

emerge -C gst-plugins-ugly control-center
```

Następnie wykonaj:

```
emerge -uDNatv world

python-updater -i
```

----------

## mentorsct

Ok zrobilem tak jak napisales. Ale po poleceniu:

```
emerge -uDNatv world
```

mam az 437 pakietow do przekompilowania.

 Edit by Poe

ort 

----------

